# "Hardware" mit Java steuern? Blinkende Würfel?



## MaikHSW (8. Jan 2019)

Hey zusammen,
da ich unterrichte möchte ich meinen Studierenden etwas bieten, was Java mal lebendiger und cooler macht. Was sind da eure Ideen?
Derzeit suche ich eine Art LED Würfel, auf den die Studierende etwas ausgeben können in Form von Texten oder dergleichen. Es geht einfach darum, Grundkonstrukte wie Schleifen, Verzweigungen und Entscheidungen zu proben.

Sind euch da Hardwarekomponenten bekannt, die mit Java programmierbar sind?
Falls ja, welche? Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?

Habt vielen Dank.


gruß



Maik


----------



## Javinner (8. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Sind euch da Hardwarekomponenten bekannt, die mit Java programmierbar sind?


Ansatz?


----------



## Robat (8. Jan 2019)

Raspberry Pi finde ich als Ansatz gar nicht schlecht. Der kostet nicht viel und man kann mit wenig weiteren Hardwarekomponenten schöne Dinge zaubern. Es muss ja nicht gleich ein blinkender Würfel sein. Ein Breadboard mit ein paar LEDs sind auch schon was wert. 
Auch mit Pi4J kann man die GPIO Pins des Raspberry Pis ansteuern.


----------



## mihe7 (8. Jan 2019)

@MaikHSW Bitte nicht falsch verstehen und vielleicht geht es nur mir so, aber ein LED-Würfel für z. B. Textausgabe würde mich nicht vom Hocker reißen. Da fände ich andere Dinge - die nicht unbedingt Hardware voraussetzen - wesentlich interessanter, zumal man diese in eine Art Wettbewerb einbauen kann.

Zum Beispiel: Steuerung eines Roboter-Staubsaugers. Der bekommt als Eingabe unter anderem einen rechteckigen Ausschnitt seiner Umwelt mit Wänden und Schmutzpartikeln (also eine geschönte Eingabe seiner Sensoren). Als Ausgabe liefert er einen Steuerungsbefehl. Die Lage des Roboters ist dabei durch die Mitte der Karte gegeben (er hat also den Rundumblick). Das Ziel ist in jedem Fall, sämtlichen Schmutz einzusaugen. Keinesfalls darf der Roboter gegen die Wand fahren. 

Der Spaß lässt sich in Teams organisieren. Die Teams spielen gegeneinander etc. Beste Lösung ist die, die zur Lösung der Gesamtaufgabe (Erweiterungen kommen gleich) am wenigsten Schritte benötigt. 

Das Prinzip lässt sich nun beliebig ausbauen: der Steuerungsbefehl kann z. B. eine Änderung des Geschwindigkeitsvektors sein. Die Änderung kann auf Maximalwerte begrenzt werden, so dass man rechtzeitig abbremsen muss. Die Größe des gegebenen Kartenausschnitts kann von der Geschwindigkeit des Roboters abhängig sein. Damit der Roboter nicht ewig rumfahren darf, kann man ihm eine "Akkukapazität" mitgeben. Wenn man will, baut man noch eine Ladestation ein. Das Aufladen kann negativ bewertet werden usw. Der Fantasie sind da kaum Grenzen gesetzt.


----------



## MaikHSW (8. Jan 2019)

Hey zusammen.
Zunächst danke für die Antworten.
@Javinner : Vielen Dank. Nur da fehlt mir halt die Hardwarekomponente. Also nur Java auf RP zu bewegen ist für technikferne Personen etwas unspektakulär.
@Robat : Das sieht echt spannend aus. Leider ist das Breadbord für dich und mich schon eine Errungenschaft, für technikferne Studenten leider eher nein. Da muss es entweder eine Wow-Effekt sein, Licht an / Licht aus geht maximal 5 Minuten gut, danach kommt die Langeweile. Und die Bords dürfte ohnehin ich stecken 

@mihe7 :
Fairerweise muss ich dich ehrlich sagen, dich und mich sprich vermutlich etwas sinnvolleres und geistig forderndes an. Viele Studierende, die ich unterrichte, bekommen aber nicht mal zwei Schleifen ineinander sinnvoll in den Kopf rein. Es klingt gemein, aber die Damen und Herren sind fachfremd, Programmierung ist da notwendiges Übel.
Das muss man sich immer wieder klar machen. Aufgaben, die kämpfen erfordern, werden kategorisch abgelehnt oder, wenn sie Hausaufgaben sind, an Freunde weitergegeben plus als Beschwerde eingereicht. 
Selbst ein Array anzusprechen funktioniert null. Ich habe das 100x gezeigt, erklärt, mit Code-Snippets..... Sie müssten es also nur aus den eigenen (!) Unterlagen abschreiben, selbst das wird bei 90 % nichts und führt zu Verweigerung. Wenn du da nicht mit "Wow" Effekten kommst verlierst du hart....

Der Staubsauger ist sicher spannend, leider ist es halt rein virtuell. Und einem Studenten, der Eclipse für total unnötig hält, zu erklären, dass er rein virtuell denken soll und nichts anfassen kann, klappt null.
Zumal selbst Klassen- und Objekte nahezu unmöglich sind, wird nicht so recht verstanden. Eine GUI ist daher in Java viel zu komplex. Zumal dann eine gesamte GUI so zu bauen, dass Studierende sie nicht verwüsten können und zugleich noch darin programmieren können klingt für mich nicht machbar.

Wenn du dann noch Komplexitäten mit Bremsen und so weiter einbauen willst.... Sehe ich keine Chance.
Was ein Student leidlich kann:
- Schleifen
- If / Then Verknüpfungen
- Switch Anweisungen
- Funktionen / Prozeduren (eher schlecht)
- Arrays (maximal 10 %)
- Objekte erzeugen und damit arbeiten (maximal 20 %)

Das waren die wesentlichen Themen, mehr ist da nicht....
Damit geht ehrlicherweise nichts komplexes, wir reden da vom Inhalt eines Semesters.
Wenn die dann mit Schleifen ihren Namen auf eine LED Wand schreiben ist das schon großes Kino, für alle Seiten.

Gerne bin ich natürlich für andere Ideen offen um etwas Edutainment rein zu bringen und nicht nur stumpf durchzukämpfen....


Gruß


----------



## Robat (8. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Was ein Student leidlich kann:
> - Schleifen
> - If / Then Verknüpfungen
> - Switch Anweisungen
> ...


Wie du schon selber sagtest ... da geht nicht viel. Und ich muss auch folgendes sagen:
Wenn einen die Programmierung interessiert, dann brauch man Basics wie Schleifen oder andere Kontrollstrukturen auch nicht mit "Klicki-Bunti" lernen. Dazu müssten die Studenten, mEn, viel zu viele Dinge einfach als Gegeben annehmen - würde mich persönlich stören. Es gehört nun mal dazu sich hinzusetzen und diese Basics in den Kopf zu prügeln. Die schönen bunten Dinge kommen später noch zuhauf .. zumal man mit der Konsole auch schöne Dinge machen kann (ASCII-Figuren zeichnen zB). Ich weiß selber, dass viele, gerade junge, Studenten das anders sehen. Da müssen sie aber mEn durch. Wir haben es ja schließlich auch alle geschafft 

Ansonsten: Für das Breadboard/Den PI gibt es natürlich auch andere Dinge. Von kleinen Push-Buttons, über Motoren bis hin zu kleinen TFT-Displays ... kommt am Ende aufs Budget an.


----------



## MaikHSW (8. Jan 2019)

Hey @Robat ,
ich glaube, es ist so eine Mischung ehrlicherweise.
Wenn ich mich mal als Student fühle:
ich habe einen Studiengang gewählt, der mit Informatik bewusst (!) nichts am Hut hat, nur marginal.
Auf einmal steht da so ein Vogel vor mir und kommt mit Schleifen und so weiter....
Das würde mich auch nur begrenzt erfreuen. Demnach verstehe ich es.

Programmierung bzw. Algorithmen sind aus meiner Sicht die Zukunft und daher etwas, was jeder grundsätzlich verstehen sollte. Nur ich fürchte, bei so einer Gruppe muss es deutlich eher in den Edutainment Bereich gehen und es muss bunt und knallig sein. Es muss halt massiv motiviert werden um überhaupt mal einen kleinen Effekt zu erzielen....
Was zum Beispiel viele wirklich glücklich gemacht hat war der Moment, als etwas "ging". 
Je komplexer umso cooler für die Leute. Nur es ist halt einfach begrenzt. Daher war meine Idee, da etwas mehr Output rein zu bringen und das lernen von Algorithmen an den Rand zu schieben (zumindest in die Aufmerksamkeit) und daher nebensächlich geschehen zu lassen.
Denn wo lernen wir Menschen am besten? Wenn uns etwas interessiert und wir was wissen wollen.

Mit Pi finde ich noch immer sehr cool, fürchte aber, dass Buttons in dergleichen für viele schon zu komplex wird wenn es wirklich optisch "nur" begrenzt bunt aussieht.
Und sowas wie Musik nachspielen oder im Takt drücken ist nicht so trivial zu bauen, leider.

Um dir mal ein konkretes Beispiel zu geben:
Ich hatte mal die Idee, dass die Studierenden ein Kennwort, bestehend aus genau 8 Zahlen, "erraten" sollten.
Sprich einfaches Bruteforce. Aus meiner Sicht einfache Schleife, vergleichen und wenn passt dann merken. 
Danach ausgeben und ab dafür. Entweder 2x 4 Zahlen oder halt 8x1. Keine Buchstaben nichts, nur Zahlen.
Das hat mir ein ernstes Kritikgespräch gebracht, das war viel zu komplex zum durchdenken (zu dem Zeitpunkt kannten die Studierenden alle notwendigen Konstrukte bereits). Ich habe gelinde gesagt geschluckt und war zutiefst fasziniert.... Daher bin ich mittlerweile echt sehr langsam.... Was ich in einem Semester vermittel war bei uns Stoff von einem Tag....  Daher: es muss auch Nachsicht mit "Fachfremden" geben 

Momentan fände ich Mindstorms eine spannende Idee. 1-2 und dann mit Java für Wettkämpfe programmieren. Da könnte was gehen, wenig Hardware, viel Logik und Java als Trägermittel .
Meinungen dazu?



Gruß


----------



## Robat (8. Jan 2019)

Ah. Das es dabei um keinen Informatik-Studiengang geht, hatte ich nicht mitgeschnitten. Da muss man mit Anforderungen natürlich etwas zurückgehen. 
Dennoch: Motivation ist das eine - das Lernen der Grundstrukturen bleibt dadurch allerdings nicht aus. 

Hab mir das "Mindstorms" gerade mal kurz angeschaut und muss sagen, dass es gar nicht mal so schlecht aussieht. Das müsste man allerdings ausprobieren und ist sicherlich immer abhängig von den Studenten. Für mich wäre es nichts aber wenn ein Brutforce-Algo schon zu solchen Problemen führt, sollte man so etwas vielleicht mal ausprobieren. 

Hast du dir schon mal Processing angeschaut? Wird wohl an einigen Unis / FHs gelehrt und finde ich für den Anfang vielleicht auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## httpdigest (8. Jan 2019)

Vielleicht wäre ja etwas in Richtung Computergrafik auch etwas. Das ist auch bunt und da blinkt's und kann schnell faszinieren. 
Häufig wird Einsteigern Processing empfohlen. Das läuft sogar im Browser, kann also überall ausprobiert werden.

EDIT: Lol, @Robat hatte denselben Gedanken.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich mich mal als Student fühle:
> ich habe einen Studiengang gewählt, der mit Informatik bewusst (!) nichts am Hut hat, nur marginal.
> Auf einmal steht da so ein Vogel vor mir und kommt mit Schleifen und so weiter....
> Das würde mich auch nur begrenzt erfreuen. Demnach verstehe ich es.


Na ja, entweder es ist ein Pflichtkurs. Dann hat das Studium eben doch etwas mit Informatik zu tun. Oder es ist kein Pflichtkurs. Dann hätte man ja etwas anderes wählen können.
Ich glaube, wenn solche Leute der Maßstab des Niveaus sein sollen, bist du auf dem besten Weg, die Qualität deiner Lehre in den Keller zu fahren. Letztendlich schadet das nur den Leuten, die wirklich etwas verstehen wollen. An denen würde ich mich orientieren. Wenn dann einige mangels Motivation auf der Strecke bleiben, finde ich das völlig in Ordnung. Beim Kunstunterricht in der achten Klasse kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen, wenn man auch die größten Stümper nachsichtig benotet. Aber im Studium? Dazu gehört doch auch die erfolgreiche Bearbeitung der Nebenfächer. Warum soll man als Dozent da so tun, als seien die nicht wichtig? Dadurch würde man sie doch erst als so belanglos deklarieren, wie manche Studenten sie  offenbar sehen wollen. Dann kann man sie auch gleich ganz abschaffen.


MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Nur ich fürchte, bei so einer Gruppe muss es deutlich eher in den Edutainment Bereich gehen und es muss bunt und knallig sein. Es muss halt massiv motiviert werden um überhaupt mal einen kleinen Effekt zu erzielen....


Wo soll denn noch Qualität herkommen, wenn es nicht einmal mehr an Universitäten und Hochschulen noch um grundlegendes Verständnis, sondern um Edutainment geht? Es ist eine schlimme Fehlsteuerung, wenn Unis für möglichst hohe Absolventenzahlen Gelder erhalten. Wenn überhaupt, dann müsste man eigentlich eher hohe Durchfallquoten belohnen. Das wäre ein besserer Anreiz, für hohe Absolventenqualität zu sorgen.


----------



## mihe7 (9. Jan 2019)

@MaikHSW OK, wenn die Leute fachfremd sind, dann ist ein solcher Roboter wahrscheinlich nichts. Um welchen Studiengang geht es denn? Evtl. fällt jemanden etwas ein, was man ggf. sinnvoll mit den sonstigen Inhalten verbinden kann.

Was Mindstorms betrifft: das wird z. T. an Schulen eingesetzt (wir haben eine solche in der Nähe); sollte also irgendwie funktionieren.



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Licht an / Licht aus geht maximal 5 Minuten gut, danach kommt die Langeweile.


Das Problem sehe ich eben auch beim Würfel. 



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Eine GUI ist daher in Java viel zu komplex. Zumal dann eine gesamte GUI so zu bauen, dass Studierende sie nicht verwüsten können und zugleich noch darin programmieren können klingt für mich nicht machbar.


Oh, so weit wäre ich nicht gegangen. Die Aufgabe hätte nur darin bestanden, die Logik zu programmieren. Die Karte wäre ein simples 2D-Array, bestehend aus ein paar Zeichen ("." = freie Fläche, "#" = Wand, "*" = Schmutz), gewesen.

Den aktuellen Zustand (Karte, Geschwindigkeitsvektor, ...) hätte der Roboter von der Simulation erhalten, die ihr natürlich zur Verfügung stellen hättet müssen. Der Roboter hätte also immer nur auf die aktuelle Situation reagieren müssen. 

Mal überlegen, evtl. fällt mir noch was ein.


----------



## White_Fox (9. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Hey zusammen.
> Fairerweise muss ich dich ehrlich sagen, dich und mich sprich vermutlich etwas sinnvolleres und geistig forderndes an. Viele Studierende, die ich unterrichte, bekommen aber nicht mal zwei Schleifen ineinander sinnvoll in den Kopf rein. Es klingt gemein, aber die Damen und Herren sind fachfremd, Programmierung ist da notwendiges Übel.
> Das muss man sich immer wieder klar machen. Aufgaben, die kämpfen erfordern, werden kategorisch abgelehnt oder, wenn sie Hausaufgaben sind, an Freunde weitergegeben plus als Beschwerde eingereicht.
> Selbst ein Array anzusprechen funktioniert null. Ich habe das 100x gezeigt, erklärt, mit Code-Snippets..... Sie müssten es also nur aus den eigenen (!) Unterlagen abschreiben, selbst das wird bei 90 % nichts und führt zu Verweigerung. Wenn du da nicht mit "Wow" Effekten kommst verlierst du hart....


Ganz ehrlich: dann sind deine Studenten einfach für das Studium nicht geeignet und ich denke, in den allermeisten Fällen (mir ist da auch eine Ausnahme bekannt) hat sich da jemand was dabei gedacht daß dein Fach bei diesem Studiengang im Pflichtprogramm landet.

Heutzutage ist es halt so, daß viele "Studenten" sich irgendwo einschreiben und im Grunde keine Ahnung  haben, was sie da eigentlich sollen und für ihr Studium keinerlei Interesse aufbringen. Da sitzen dann irgendwelche idealistisch motivierten Mädels in einem Studiengang "Umwelttechnik", die in der Schule nie Interesse für Naturwissenschaften gehabt haben und denken, sie würden nach ihrem Studium dann die Energiewende in Deutschland wuppen. Und sind völlig schockiert, daß sie im ersten Semester mit den Grundlagen der E-Technik belästigt werden, alles viel zu schwer, Grundlagen Mechanik, ... genau das, was sie in der Schule schon nicht wollten. So eine persönliche Erfahrung meinerseits, Umwelttechnik war so eine Art "Nachbarstudiengang" bei uns. Ähnlich wie bei Kommunikationstechnik (früher Nachrichtentechnik).

Solche Leute sollten besser möglichst früh ausreichend kräftig auf den Boden der Tatsachen geholt werden, das ist für alle Beteiligten am Besten. Die Dozenten, die lieber mehr interessierte Studenten hätten, die wenigen interessierten Kommilitonen, die auch lieber die interessanteren Dinge machen würden, und was wollen die uninteressierten Studenten am Ende mit einem Abschluß in einem Fach, das ihnen doch eigentlich gar nicht zusagt. Etwa den Rest ihres Lebens darin arbeiten?

Außerdem: für viele ist das Studium die letzte Gelegenheit zu lernen, sich um sich selbst zu kümmern und Verantwortung zu tragen. Wenn du die Leute immer noch pampern mußt damit sie sich gnädigerweise den Stoff freiwillig reinziehen läuft schon genug falsch. Und diesem Druck nachzugeben macht es nur schlechter.

Ich (übrigens selber Student) hab zwar auch so meine Kritik am Bildungssystem der BRD, aber das Niveau noch weiter in den Keller zu jagen ist sicher nicht die Lösung.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Jan 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem: für viele ist das Studium die letzte Gelegenheit zu lernen, sich um sich selbst zu kümmern und Verantwortung zu tragen.


Genau darum geht's. Das halte ich für die wichtigste Kernqualifikation, die man durch ein erfolgreiches Studium nachweist. Wenigstens das möchte man als Arbeitgeber doch voraussetzen können, wenn man einen Akademiker einstellt.


----------



## mrBrown (9. Jan 2019)

Gabs genau diese Diskussion nicht schon mal vor einiger Zeit?

Ich kann @MaikHSW in seinen Bemühungen nur bestärken, anders als andere bin ich aber auch nicht der Meinung, dass "Edutainment" und motivierende Lehre in irgendeinem Widerspruch zu vernünftiger Lehre stehen. Irgendwie scheint es bei vielen gut anzukommen, wenn Wissen möglichst scheiße rüber gebracht wird...


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Jan 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Gabs genau diese Diskussion nicht schon mal vor einiger Zeit?


Ja. Das Problem ist leider noch nicht gelöst.


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> anders als andere bin ich aber auch nicht der Meinung, dass "Edutainment" und motivierende Lehre in irgendeinem Widerspruch zu vernünftiger Lehre stehen


Der Meinung bin ich auch nicht. Wenn man es damit schafft, Studenten dazu zu bringen, sich die Inhalte zu erarbeiten, ist es ja in Ordnung. Oft - und den Eindruck habe ich auch in diesem Thread - geht es aber darum, den Studenten das Erarbeiten der Grundlagen zu ersparen, die dann stattdessen für Spaßprojekte benutzt werden. Und dann hatte man eben nur gute Unterhaltung, aber nichts gelernt.
Die Unterscheidung ist mir schon wichtig: es geht mir nicht nur darum, letztendlich den Stoff verstanden zu haben, sondern auch darum, das durch eine aktive Eigenleistung geschafft zu haben. Mir ist jeder Weg recht, mit dem das erreicht wird.


mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie scheint es bei vielen gut anzukommen, wenn Wissen möglichst scheiße rüber gebracht wird...


Ein Akademiker sollte schon über die Fähigkeit verfügen, sich beispielsweise den Inhalt trockener Texte zu erschließen, auch wenn kein Motivator dahinter steht, der ihm das erst aufbereitet. Ist zwar etwas überspitzt formuliert, aber "Wissen möglichst scheiße rüber gebracht" zu haben, kann da ein Weg sein. Wenn man Edutainment-basierte Lehre betreibt, sollte man sich auch Gedanken machen, ob diese und ähnliche Fähigkeiten wirklich erreicht werden. Wenn das gelingt, habe ich nichts dagegen. Ich sehe aber schon die Gefahr, dass man - zwar mit guter Absicht - letztendlich nur Scheinwissen vermittelt, ohne zu merken, dass die Studenten keine ausreichende Eigenständigkeit entwickeln.

Grundsätzlich sollte ein Studium ja lang genug dauern, um Platz für beides zu lassen. Am Anfang kann man mit anspruchsvollen Grundlagenkursen z.B. in Mathematik möglichst viele ungeeignete Studenten ausfiltern und hat dann später Raum für interessantere Aufgaben mit mehr Projektcharakter.


----------



## Javinner (9. Jan 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Irgendwie scheint es bei vielen gut anzukommen, wenn Wissen möglichst scheiße rüber gebracht wird


Hier stimme ich dir nur bedingt zu, denn meine Erfahrung der letzten Jahre ist eher von Ereignissen der Art geprägt, dass die Fortbildung weniger als Wissen und mehr als eine Art Baustein angesehen wird, welchen man später in das Portal einsetzt und auf eine magische Art auf ein neues, meist finanzielles Level gehievt wird. Ich habe es schon so oft erlebt, dass viele der Meinung sind, eine Uni, FH o.ä. sind einem Schnell-Imbis gleichzusetzen, sprich gekauft ist gleich bekommen. Es ist sehr löblich, wenn jemand versucht, das Unterricht spannender zu gestalten, aber von Erwachsenen oder sagen wir den Zeugungsfähigen erwarte ich eine gewisse Aufrichtigkeit und Eigeninitiative, sich dem Leben zu stellen! Ich halte es für untragbare Verschwendung, wenn man Menschen, welche sicher nicht den Anforderungen genügen, trotz all dem ermöglicht wird zu studieren. Das bring nichts! Das führt dazu, dass jemand irgendwann nach 12 Semester ein Waschlappen-Zeugnis hat, welches er sich an die Wand nageln kann, weil er damit nichts reist!
Wäre es nicht besser, wenn eben diese Person gleich zu Beginn versteht und einsieht, dass die Eigenleistung nun mal nur für ein Handwerker-Beruf, hier als Beispiel, ausreicht, damit diese nach der Zeit fest im Sattel sitzt, anstatt festzustellen, dass sechs Jahre vorüber sind, man pleite ist und mit dem Abschluss nie und nimmer eine geeignete Stelle bekommt? Wäre der Statt hier nicht besser dran? Letztendlich die Person, die den Anforderungen genügte, aber kein Platz bekam? 

Dafür müsste man aber einsehen, dass Menschen nicht! gleich sind. Dass Menschen die Spezies ist, die sich vom Individuum zu Individuum so unterschiedlich sein kann, wie es die heutige Situation überall wo es nur geht verleugnet und täuscht? Denn genau dieser Unterschied brachte jene Genies hervor, welche unser Alltag erst ermöglichten!
Warum gab es ein Gauß, ein gewissen Herrn James Gosling usw? Kann ich genau so schnell laufen, wie  Eliud Kipchoge? Wohl kaum und das habe ich mir in meinen besten Jahren bewiesen, in dem ich versucht habe, den Schnitt zu halten! Unhaltbar für ein mittelgroßen damals sehr sportlichen weißen! Hat man mich schreien hören, all das wäre Unfähr, Schiebung, bindet dem Mann zwanzig Kilogramm Hanteln an die Füße? Ganz bestimmt nicht, weil ich eben so weit war, einzusehen, dass ich persönlich diese Leistung niemals erbringen werde, weil ich GENETISCH nicht dafür geschaffen wurde! Und genau das führte dazu, dass ich mein Leben nicht für den Traum, einst der schnellste Läufer dieser Welt zu sein, aufgab und zum Wohl der Gesellschaft und nicht zuletzt meinem eigenen ein Beruf ausgeübt habe und heute fest im Sattel sitze. In dem Sinn sehe ich die Bemühungen nicht auf der Dozent seiner Seite, viel mehr sollte das Raster wesentlich enger werden, als es im Augenblick der Fall ist.


----------



## mrBrown (9. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Oft - und den Eindruck habe ich auch in diesem Thread - geht es aber darum, den Studenten das Erarbeiten der Grundlagen zu ersparen, die dann stattdessen für Spaßprojekte benutzt werden. Und dann hatte man eben nur gute Unterhaltung, aber nichts gelernt.
> Die Unterscheidung ist mir schon wichtig: es geht mir nicht nur darum, letztendlich den Stoff verstanden zu haben, sondern auch darum, das durch eine aktive Eigenleistung geschafft zu haben. Mir ist jeder Weg recht, mit dem das erreicht wird.


Ich versteh das eher als ein Grundlagen anhand eines "Spaßprojekts" zu vermitteln, und nicht das Grundlagen überspringen.
MEn klappt das, grad bei Anfängern mit sehr wenig Zeit, deutlich besser, wenn man da was "in der Hand hat" und seinen Fortschritt auch "in der echten Welt sieht".

Die Frage ist natürlich, was man noch als Grundlagen bezeichnet, ich halte dafür auch nach wie vor Java für die falsche Sprache, weil man schon Grundlagen braucht, um Java zu lernen...




Javinner hat gesagt.:


> [...]


Keine Ahnung, wie man von "interessante Lehre" zu "untragbare Verschwendung, wenn man Menschen, welche sicher nicht den Anforderungen genügen, trotz all dem ermöglicht wird zu studieren" un "Menschen nicht gleich sind" kommt und was ich dazu sagen soll.


Lehre interessanter und motivierender zu gestalten, hat nichts damit zu tun, dass mehr Leute bestehen oder die Anforderungen sinken.
Ich selbst fand es immer gut, wenn die bei mir nicht nur anwesende waren, weil sie es mussten, sondern weil sie Spaß dran haben. Die Durchfallquoten waren bei mir aber trotzdem überm Durchschnitt...


Wenn gesiebt werden muss, dann über den Inhalt, aber nicht über die Präsentation.


----------



## Blender3D (9. Jan 2019)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Wenn gesiebt werden muss, dann über den Inhalt, aber nicht über die Präsentation.


Stimmt. 
Es ist wichtig, zu sieben. Denn ein Mensch der für ein Fach nicht geeignet ist, sollte sich dessen so früh wie möglich bewusst werden, um einen Bereich zu finden wo er mit seinen Stärken punkten kann.
Aber es gibt es gibt auch den Fall wo ein schlechter Unterricht die Ursache für hohe Durchfallquoten ist.
Es gibt auch die Menge der Studenten, die zwar für ein Fach geeignet sind, es aber noch nicht  geschafft haben gewisse tote Punkte zu überwinden. Ein guter Lehrer schafft es, diese Studenten zu begeistern, und gibt ihnen damit die Kraft es zu schaffen.
Diese Studenten sind es für die Lehrer wirklich gebraucht werden. Die Höhe des Prozentsatz erfolgreicher Studenten aus dieser Menge zeigt die Qualität des Lehrers.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Jan 2019)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Aber es gibt es gibt auch den Fall wo ein schlechter Unterricht die Ursache für hohe Durchfallquoten ist.


Da muss der Unterricht aber schon sehr schlecht sein. Das sind doch keine Geheimwissenschaften, so dass jeder Student sich die Quellen suchen kann, mit denen er am besten klar kommt: eigenständiges arbeiten.


----------



## Blender3D (9. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Da muss der Unterricht aber schon sehr schlecht sein


Leider gibt es auch Lehrer, die ihren Beruf verfehlt haben.


----------



## Blender3D (9. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Das sind doch keine Geheimwissenschaften, so dass jeder Student sich die Quellen suchen kann, mit denen er am besten klar kommt: eigenständiges arbeiten.


Wenn es ausschließlich ums eigenständige Arbeiten ginge, wäre ein Lehrer überflüssig. Ein Autodidakt braucht keinen Lehrer. 
*Klassische Anforderungen eins Lehrers*

Psychische Stabilität und hohe Frustrationstoleranz
Hohe soziale Kompetenzen (insbesondere Konfliktlösungsfähigkeit)
Begeisterungsfähigkeit und Fähigkeit, andere zu motivieren
Hohes Interesse an der Auseinandersetzung mit fachlichen und gesellschaftsrelevanten Fragen und Problemen
Didaktisches und pädagogisches Know-how


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Jan 2019)

@Blender3D: Für Schulen stimme ich dir zu. Meine Aussagen bezogen sich auf Universitäten.


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Jan 2019)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Psychische Stabilität und hohe Frustrationstoleranz


Schließt das eine das andere nicht aus?

@Meniskusschaden welche zusätzlichen Anforderungen treffen auf Universitäten zu?


----------



## Blender3D (9. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Für Schulen stimme ich dir zu. Meine Aussagen bezogen sich auf Universitäten.


Auch auf Universitäten ist Begeisterungsfähigkeit eines Professors ein Gütesiegel.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (9. Jan 2019)

DerWissende hat gesagt.:


> @Meniskusschaden welche zusätzlichen Anforderungen treffen auf Universitäten zu?


Anforderungen an den Dozenten?
Keine Ahnung!
Das war jetzt nicht die Anforderung, sondern heißt, dass ich dafür kein Anforderungsprofil nennen kann. Mir ist nur wichtig, dass Studenten spätestens nach Abschluss des Studiums eigenständig Lösungen für neue Aufgaben erarbeiten können und es erscheint mir unrealistisch, wenn das nicht bereits während des Studiums abgefordert wird. Wie ein Dozent das macht ist mir eigentlich egal, die Hauptverantwortung dafür sehe ich ja ohnehin beim Studenten. Ob die Bereitschaft dafür da ist, sieht man meines Erachtens recht früh und meiner Erfahrung nach ändert sich so etwas leider kaum. Das Wesentliche ist für mich die Vorgabe der Lehrinhalte und das Ausfiltern derjenigen, die sie nicht erarbeitet haben. Von den Anforderungen aus #21 scheint mir dafür keine besonders wichtig zu sein.


----------



## Xyz1 (9. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Das Wesentliche ist für mich die Vorgabe der Lehrinhalte und das Ausfiltern derjenigen, die sie nicht erarbeitet haben


Mh, disagree.

Der Rest/das Übrige hört sich für mich plausibel an.


----------



## White_Fox (9. Jan 2019)

Wir haben bei uns einen Prof, bei dem es schon schwer ist zu bestehen.

Der hat mal eine Klausur geschrieben, und hat-damit es mit der Zeit besser hinkommt-aus einer Aufgabe ein paar Dinge rausgenommen. Das hatte zur Folge, daß die Bearbeitungszeit entgegen seiner Intention wesentlich höher ausfiel.
Projektarbeiten bei diesem Prof sind der Wahnsinn, da er sich nie merkt oder aufschreibt was er eigentlich für Anforderungen an das Projektergebnis stellt. Hat man eines erfüllt, fallen ihm drei neue Dinge ein die er haben will.

Ansonsten ist mir dieser Prof vor allem dadurch im Hinterkopf, daß seine Vorlesung vornehmlich aus dem Vorlesen von Wikipedia-Artikeln besteht, die Vorlesung keinerlei roten Faden hat. Er mir am Anfang, wo ich es selber noch nicht Bescheid wußte, erklärt hat das ein Mikrocontroller (AVR, 8 Bit, explizit in Assembler programmiert) nicht Echtzeitfähig sei. Selber gerne Programmieraufgaben (keine Programmiersprache wie Java, sondern Relaisverdrahtung oder SPS-Programme) stellt, sich beim Lösen solcher Aufgaben aber regelmäßig blamiert weil er sich völlig verennt. Diese Programmieraufgaben haben auch stets einen Umfang den man gerade so noch im Kopf beherrschen kann, Methodiken, Werkzeuge, strukturiertes Vorgehen, kam dabei nie vor. Jedenfalls nicht bei ihm, zu unserem Glück hatten wir ja noch andere Professoren.
Problematisch kam dann auch noch der Symphatiefaktor dazu. Hatte man den nicht, dann war es doppelt schwer und wehe, man hat mit schlechtem Symphatiefaktor dort seine Abschlußarbeit geschrieben.

Also ja-es gibt miese Profs, sicher an jeder Uni.

Aber fragt mal danach, wieviele Bücher sich der durchschnittliche Student in der Bibliothek schon ausgeliehen hat. Und wieviele er davon nur für irgendeine Aufgabe brauchte, und wieviele er aus eigenem Interesse gelesen hat.


----------



## Blender3D (9. Jan 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Also ja-es gibt miese Profs, sicher an jeder Uni.


Das kann ich bestätigen. Aber natürlich gibt es auch sehr gute Professoren. Die Menge ist allerdings etwas kleiner.


----------



## httpdigest (9. Jan 2019)

Wie alles im Leben ist sicherlich auch die Qualität der Professoren normalverteilt. Wenige gute, wenige schlechte und viele mittelmäßige.


----------



## Blender3D (10. Jan 2019)

httpdigest hat gesagt.:


> Wie alles im Leben ist sicherlich auch die Qualität der Professoren normalverteilt. Wenige gute, wenige schlechte und viele mittelmäßige


Stimmt. Interessant wäre es die Anzahl der Professoren aus folgender Menge zu kennen:
Die Menge aller Professoren ohne die Guten, die glauben, dass sie gut sind.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (10. Jan 2019)

Blender3D hat gesagt.:


> Die Menge aller Professoren ohne die Guten, die glauben, dass sie gut sind.


Meinst du jetzt:
Die Menge aller Professoren (ohne die Guten, die glauben, dass sie gut sind)
oder
(Die Menge aller Professoren ohne die Guten), die glauben, dass sie gut sind?

Ich gehe mal von Letzterem aus. Ich schätze, dass die Zahl nicht nur bei Professoren, sondern bei so ziemlich allen Berufsgruppen recht hoch sein wird.


----------



## httpdigest (10. Jan 2019)

Wie ja schon von Dunning und Kruger gezeigt.


----------



## Xyz1 (10. Jan 2019)

Danke für den Link jetzt verstehe ich das Thema erst.
fragt sich nur wer unter kognitiver Verzerrung leidet und wer nich


----------



## Blender3D (10. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Berufsgruppen recht hoch


Stimmt.


----------



## pfz4 (12. Jan 2019)

Du könntest den Cube ein Arduino Herz verpassen und dann mit den entsprechenden Libs die Serielle Schnittstelle ansteuern. Auch könntest du einen ESP8266 einen ans Netzwerk angebundenen Würfel machen, den man dann mit einer art REST API ansprechen kann

LG


----------



## Meniskusschaden (12. Jan 2019)

Ich möchte noch mal kurz an die Ausgangssituation erinnern, weil meine vorigen Statements gegen überbordenden Pädagogik- und Didaktik-Enthusiasmus sonst vielleicht viel radikaler erscheinen, als ich sie meine:

Das sind die Lernziele:


MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Es geht einfach darum, Grundkonstrukte wie Schleifen, Verzweigungen und Entscheidungen zu proben.


Und das sind die Studenten, mit denen wir es hier zu tun haben:


MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Das muss man sich immer wieder klar machen. Aufgaben, die kämpfen erfordern, werden kategorisch abgelehnt oder, wenn sie Hausaufgaben sind, an Freunde weitergegeben plus als Beschwerde eingereicht.
> Selbst ein Array anzusprechen funktioniert null. Ich habe das 100x gezeigt, erklärt, mit Code-Snippets..... Sie müssten es also nur aus den eigenen (!) Unterlagen abschreiben, selbst das wird bei 90 % nichts und führt zu Verweigerung. Wenn du da nicht mit "Wow" Effekten kommst verlierst du hart....



Aus gutem Grund wird hier im Forum häufig propagiert, dass man z.B. nicht mit der GUI-Programmierung beginnen solle, bevor man nicht die Grundlagen erlernt hat. Und jetzt brauchen wir plötzlich Hardware-Projekte, um die Funktionsweise von Schleifen zu vermitteln?

Ich habe wirklich nichts dagegen, wenn man Studenten interessante Aufgaben gibt, solange der Anspruch nicht darunter leidet. Im Fokus sollten dabei aber interessierte Studenten stehen, die auch mitarbeiten wollen. Wenn man dafür Ideen entwickelt, ist das bestimmt eine gute Sache. In der Konstellation, die @MaikHSW hier schildert, würde man da aber doch Perlen vor die Säue werfen.

Ebenso bedenklich finde ich aber auch, dass Beschwerden solcher Studenten offenbar tatsächlich ihre Wirkung entfalten. Wenn Hochschulen deshalb ihren Qualitätsanspruch herunter fahren, ist das keine ermutigende Perspektive. Vielleicht liegt auch darin ein Grund dafür, dass wir keine Großprojekte mehr stemmen, unsere Politiker nicht mehr mit eigenen Maschinen in's Ausland fliegen können und zunehmend die Gelegenheit verpassen, bei neuen Technologien aufzuspringen. Dafür braucht man nämlich "richtige" Informatiker und Ingenieure.


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe wirklich nichts dagegen, wenn man Studenten interessante Aufgaben gibt, solange der Anspruch nicht darunter leidet. Im Fokus sollten dabei aber interessierte Studenten stehen, die auch mitarbeiten wollen


Wenn Du unter interessant nicht nicht lösbar verstehst, stimme ich Dir zu....
Ich weiß nicht genau was @MaikHSW meint, aber ich kann mir kaum vorstellen dass sich 90% aller Studierenden weigern, die Grundlagen zu erlernen, wodurch dann zwangsweise die Lehre angepasst werden "muss"


----------



## White_Fox (12. Jan 2019)

Was mir noch einfällt:
Irgendwo hab ich mal über eine Untersuchung gelesen wo man den "Wert von Abstraktion" untersucht hat. Es ging dabei darum herauszufinden, wie gut Studenten oder Schüler etwas in anderen Fällen anwenden können, wenn man es ihnen möglichst abstrakt und allgemein oder anschaulich an einem Beispiel erklärt.

Das Ergebnis war in etwa, daß die, welche die abstrakte Erklärung bekamen, das Wissen wesentlich besser transferieren und auf fremde Probleme anwenden konnten. Die anschaulichen Beispiele wurden zwar schneller begriffen, die Transferleistung war aber deutlich schlechter.

Den ganzen Multimedia-Kram in der (Hoch-)Schule sollte man vielleicht mal in diesem Licht auf den Prüfstand stellen. Womöglich vernichtet der ganze Digitalisierungswahn noch das letzte bisschen Leistung, daß das sowieso schon miese Bildungssystem noch hervorbringt.


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Jan 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Die anschaulichen Beispiele wurden zwar schneller begriffen, die Transferleistung war aber deutlich schlechter.


So - und da widerspreche ich Dir, insofern dass Transferleistung vollständig (also nicht, nur bedingt) anerlernt werden kann.


----------



## White_Fox (12. Jan 2019)

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet daß Transferleistung nur erlernbar ist und nicht etwa auf den individuellen Neigungen beruht. Ich bin mir auch sicher daß es eher weniger Menschen sind, die Transfer bevorzugen.
Die meisten meiner Klassenkameraden, früher in der Schule, kamen mit Auswendiglernen zumindest zurecht oder fanden es sogar gut während ich damit schon immer massive Probleme hatte (wenn es nicht gerade Gedichte oder Lieder waren, sowas hab ich seltsamerweise immer recht schnell auswendig gelernt).
Die Formeln, die ich während des Studiums auswendig gelernt habe, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen. Das meiste leite ich mir lieber rasch auf einem kleinen Zettel her.

Ich wollte eher die Frage aufwerfen ob es, so edel die Absicht dahinter ist, so sinnvoll ist (oder sogar kontraproduktiv sein könte), die Grundlagen so gut wie jeder Programmiersprache an einem möglichst spektakulären Projekt nahezubringen. Die Untersuchung spricht ja eher dagegen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe.


----------



## Xyz1 (12. Jan 2019)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Die Untersuchung spricht ja eher dagegen. Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe


das weiß ich nicht, vielleicht in einem verbotenen Buch



White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Ich wollte eher die Frage aufwerfen ob es, so edel die Absicht dahinter ist, so sinnvoll ist (oder sogar kontraproduktiv sein könte), die Grundlagen so gut wie jeder Programmiersprache an einem möglichst [...]


wieso sollte das nicht sinnvoll sein? Grundlagen (also nicht seltsame Abstraktionen) ermöglichen ja das man sich in anderen Programmiersprachen vertiefen kann


----------



## MaikHSW (12. Jan 2019)

Hey zusammen.
Erstmal vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Da passt man einen Moment nicht auf und schon geht es hier rund...
Ich versuche jeden zu erreichen, mache es aber chronologisch und schließe daher Doppelungen mal nicht aus....

@Robat : Processing wurde mir auch schon nahegelegt. Ich tue mich damit echt schwer, gerade in Hinblick auf die Zukunft. Wenn jemand Algorithmen oder allgemein Programmierung verstehen soll ist die Sprache unwesentlich. Ich meine aber SAP und einige weitere Programme sind noch in Java erweiterbar, daher sehe ich da auch einen Mehrwert durch die konkrete Sprache, den ich zu heben versuche. Da ist Processing für mich aktuell noch anders ausgerichtet.
Oder irre ich?

@Meniskusschaden :
Vielen Dank, auch für deine kritischen Worte.
Meine Zeilen sollten nicht den Wert des Inhalts schmälern, sondern viel mehr darstellen, wie meine Zielgruppe aussieht.
Ich sehe keinen Widerspruch in Edutainmaint und Qualität. Für mich ist die Art der Unterschied: viele Professoren nehmen "Vorlesung" sehr wörtlich, sie lesen vor. Immer die gleiche Folie. Wie soll ein Student dort auch nur den Hauch von Faszination entwickeln? Ich versuche, mit meiner Definition von Edutainment, die Studierenden zu erreichen und sie zu begeistern, es wirklich zu lernen. Das ich nicht alle erreiche ist klar und vollkommen okay. Ich gehe von der Mehrheit aus, das reicht schon.
Entgegen zu dir bin ich gegen jegliche Belohnung anhand von Absolventenzahlen. Denn derzeit ist es ja so, dass in vielen Bundesländern Zuschüsse / Etats anhand der aktuellen Studierenden gewährt werden. Das sorgt für genau deine Befürchtung, denn da sinkt die Lehre zugunsten des Etats damit mehr bleiben. Dadurch wird das Studium mittelfristig entwertet. Hohe Durchfallquoten zu belohnen hingegen ist genau so sinnfrei, denn wozu? Ich kann dir problemlos für 100 % Durchfallquote sorgen mit passenden Aufgaben. Und dann? Es muss doch sinnvoll bleiben und werthaltig sein.
Wie gesagt, wir sind uns einig wenn es darum geht, dass der Studierende Softskills entwickeln und vertiefen muss. Das muss er auch mit der besten Begleitung, denn wir reden weiterhin von einer Gruppe und nicht von 1:1 und nur auf die Bedürfnisse einer Person zugeschnitten. Einfach die Leute da abholen, wo sie stehen und sie da entwickeln.
Da dienen tolle Projekte der Vertiefung und dem "Wow" Gefühl, damit der Studierende es sich merkt.
Ich sehe halt Hauptfächer, wo ich deine "trockenere" Lehre durchaus verstehe und auch erwarte, dass ich für das Thema brenne und mich selbst ziehen kann. In Nebenfächern wiederum sehe ich das nicht und da helfe ich dann gerne nach. Inhaltlich ist es auch mit Edutainment nicht minderwertiger, es ist nur einfach anders vermittelt. Entweder schreibe ich die Schleife in Eclipse und drücke auf "Ausführen" oder ich schreibe die Schleife in Eclipse, kopiere sie auf den Mindstorm und der fährt los. Ich sehe dort sogar noch Vorteile, denn der fährt vor die Wand. Das will der Student nicht und entwickelt hoffentlich selbst Routinen um das zu verhindern. Sprich er macht von sich aus weiter, empfindet die Hausaufgabenzeit als spannend und wird voraussichtlich mehr Zeit investieren und nachhaltiger lernen. Ist für mich ein echter Erfolg. Dann schreibt er nicht eine Schleife sondern 10 und macht sich nebenher noch Gedanken über sinnvolle Algorithmenstrukturen.

@Javinner :
Starke Worte und ich stimme dir zu.
Wenn wir von dem ausgehen, der immer nur Mittelmaß sein wird, und vermutlich nicht studieren "sollte" würde ich mir auch die Erkenntnis und den Wechsel zur Ausbildung wünschen.
Nur ich oute mich mal: Ich kann Mathematik nicht, das bekomme ich nicht in den Kopf. Ich habe echt geblutet um die beiden Semester zu bestehen. Trotzdem habe ich in allen anderen Fächern wenige dreier und viele zweier und einser gehabt. Und nun? Hätte ich bei meiner Ausbildung bleiben sollen?
Um genau diese Leute geht es, die wirklich Zeit investieren und einfach vielleicht einen anderen Zugang hilfreicher fänden. Es gibt auch dann noch genug, die keine Zeit investieren, den Zugang nicht nutzen, durchfallen und abgeworfen werden. Das sicherst du alleine schon dadurch, dass die Inhalte gleich bleiben.
Ich sehe die Aufgabe jedoch auf beiden Seiten: Für mich sollten alle Menschen in der Lehre hochwertige Lehre anbieten, die sowohl fachlichen als auch pädagogischen Maßstäben gerecht wird. Und zwar modernen.
An dem Gerüst muss sich dann der Studierende versuchen und sich einfinden. Wie du bereits sagst, wer es nicht kann oder dem nicht gewachsen ist sollte dieses Spielfeld möglichst zügig verlassen.

@mrBrown :
Du bist der Ansicht, dass Java nicht der beste Weg ist.
Wie würdest du es angehen? Welche Sprache würdest du nutzen?
Ich habe schon VBA gehört, aber da sträubt sich in mir echt alles....

@Blender3D :
Genau so sehe ich es auch.
Es gibt Themen, da nehme ich gerne Java, wo es für einen fachfremden Studenten echt brutal ist, sich alleine rein zu arbeiten. Für jemanden, der IT studiert, sehe ich es anders.

@pfz4 :
Danke für deine Ideen.
Hast du da vielleicht spontan Links / Bauanleitungen für mich?
Hardware ist ehrlicherweise nicht meine Ecke....

@DerWissende :
Neee, es weigern sich nicht 90%. Und selbst wenn: da müssen sie durch und das kläre ich immer in der ersten Vorlesung. Da bleiben keine Fragen offen 
Daher wird der Plan und Inhalt schon vermittelt, es geht hier rein um das Format und wie. Nicht um das was.
Das ist in Zeiten von Bologna akkredtiert, da gibt es auch wenig Spielraum wenn man es ordentlich macht.
Und das tue ich mit voller Leidenschaft.

@White_Fox :
Abstrahierung lehren und dadurch besseren Transfer ermöglichen? Ja und nein .
Ja, weil wer es abstrakt versteht kann es im Regelfall auch wirklich übertragen und auch anwenden.
Nein, weil du auf dem Weg dorthin viele verlierst und aus meiner Sicht viel Zeit brauchst und es deutlich schmerzhafter wird. Ich bin zum Beispiel von Natur aus jemand, der es ausprobiert. Als wir im Studium Java hatten waren andere im Bubblesort Algorithmus und ich habe mich Abends und am WE hingesetzt und die GUI darüber bereits entwickelt. Weil ich Lust hatte. GUI Design abstrakt? Na danke....
Plus die Frage der Generation: du stehst vor der Generation Facebook / Whatsapp / Instagram....
Das ist eine andere Art der Aufnahme und der medialen Welt. Ich will damit nichts entschuldigen.
Nur muss man sich dessen einfach mal bewusst sein und feststellen, dass man nun entweder frustriert in der Ecke stehen und jammern kann, dass früher alles besser war. Oder man packt halt an und versucht einen Weg zu der Zielgruppe zu finden. Für mich macht das Pädagogik aus. Das "Wie" immer neu zu definieren.
Ich habe einige Jahre Erwachsene erfolgreich mit super Bewertung unterrichtet und nahm an, Studenten sind junge Erwachsene, die kommen mit etwas weniger Druck da sie gerade erst umstellen schon klar. Nein, ist nicht so. Heutige Studierende sind ganz anders vom Lernverhalten. Nicht besser oder schlechter, einfach anders.
Und da gilt es aus meiner Sicht eine Pädagogik zu finden um auch in der Generation Fachkräfte auszubilden und, wie zuvor, einige auf dem Weg abbiegen zu lassen.

@mihe7 :
Es geht um Logistik und meine Mindstorms habe ich durch .
Nun muss ich nur checken ob die Hochschul-Mindstorms Java können. Denn einige müssen gepatcht werden von der Firmware, das geht natürlich nicht.... Ich hoffe und schreibe, wenn es wen interessiert, gerne meine Erfahrungen auf.
Die Idee mit Vorgaben für Apps und dergleichen gab es schon von einigen, also ein Framework bereitzustellen, was die Studierenden "nur" erweitern. Das Thema ist nur, wenn die irgendwo im Framework irgendwas löschen (das schaffen immer einige) finden die den Fehler nie wieder und das könnte für Frust sorgen. Daher habe ich davon bisher abgesehen. Auch sehe ich die "Wirksamkeit" nur bedingt, wenn lediglich die Logik geschrieben wird und schon alles da ist. Der Studierende möchte schon gerne wirklich großes sehen, also richtige Veränderung. So meine momentane Erfahrung. Wenn der Kick kommt bauen die dir die kuriosesten Dinge (sogar GUIs) freudestrahlend.
Und da möchte ich mit "Edutainment" hin.

@White_Fox :
Auch dir danke für deine kritischen Zeilen.
Wie gesagt, der Stoff bleibt inhaltlich gleich. Mir geht es nur um die Art der Vermittlung, die ich hirngerecht machen möchte. Mir geht es darum, den Studierenden den Weg und die Motivation zu ermöglichen, keinesfalls sie inhaltlich zu verändern. Da bin ich bei dir, sieben muss sein. Und ich verspreche dir, auch mit Motivation wird das Sieb nach wie vor funktionieren  . Ich erinnere mich heute noch inhaltlich (!) und gefühlt fast wortwörtlich an Vorlesungen, wo der Professor Leute begeistert hat (zumindest mich). Und ich erinnere mich an Vorlesungen, wo der Professor abgelesen hat und mir nahezu alle Inhalte nur noch grau sind. Ich möchte nachhaltiges und wertvolles Lernen ermöglichen, das ist mein Idealbild einer guten Lehrkraft.

@mrBrown :
Danke, du verstehst mich .
Mir geht es um die Vermittlung an sich und die soll ergreifen und mitnehmen.
Ich sehe zu viele Lehrkräfte, die eher Leerkräfte sind und wirklich nur vorlesen.
Wo ist dann der Mehrwert? Wo haben wir dann denkende Absolventen und was ist der Vorteil zu Udemy und ähnlichen Plattformen? Wenn wir von Präsenzlehre sprechen sollten wir auch eben jene Vorteile heben und nutzen.


@all:
Vielen Dank bis hierher für viele Impulse, kritische Anmerkungen und Gedanken.
Ich bin bei euch, wir sollten das "WAS" nicht verändern, es geht auch rein um das "WIE".
Einfach, um Studierenden neben Eclipse noch einen Zugang zu ermöglichen. Einige holt Eclipse ab, andere vielleicht ein Projekt. Das Projekt selbst ist auch erst für die letzten Termine geplant, sprich zuvor wurde fleißig wirklich gelernt und geübt. Und dann kommt im Projekt der Transfer, eben mit spannendem Bezug .
Ich persönlich sehe dort große Chancen auf mehr Beteiligung, etwas mehr Einsatz und Begeisterung.


Gruß



Maik


----------



## mihe7 (12. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Es geht um Logistik


Gerade in der Logistik entstehen doch Probleme, die man durch EDV-Einsatz optimal zu lösen versucht. Sei es strategische Optimierung oder im operativen Bereich. Da findet sich doch immer was. 

Brainstorming: Taktplanung (Modelleisenbahn), Lagerlogistik, Vehicle Scheduling/Routing, Single-/Multidepot. Pickup- & Delivery, usw. 

Für den Hardwareeinsatz fände ich ein (Modell eines) Hochregallagers nicht schlecht. Das wäre relativ einfach anzusteuern, könnte mit Endschaltern ausgerüstet werden  (Alarm, wenn man "gegen die Wand" fährt) und wäre später um Optimierungen erweiterbar. Dürfte man mit Lego zusammenbauen können.


----------



## White_Fox (12. Jan 2019)

Das Festhalten an deinen Idealen ist bewundernswert. 

Ich probiere auch viel aus. Natürlich macht GUI nur abstrakt wahrlich keinen Spaß. Und was das freiwillig ransetzen angeht...so hab ich auch programmieren gelernt. Und zumindest vom Alter her gehöre ich auch zur Facebookgeneration.

Was mir gerade einfällt: Frag deine Studenten doch mal welches Problem sie gerne lösen würden.

Ich programmiere gerne und finde es interessant, ich würde mich trotzdem persönlich aber nicht als Programmierer bezeichnen, jedenfalls nicht als "Vollblutprogrammierer". Das liegt zum einen daran, daß ich eigentlich lieber Hardware baue und nur programmieren mir einfach zu öde wäre auf Dauer.
Allerdings bin ich ein stockfauler Hund, und ich bin von dem Gedanken begeistert, einer Maschine beizubringen meine Arbeit zu erledigen.
Vielleicht kriegst du bei deine Studenten damit etwas hinter dem Ofen hervorgelockt?


----------



## mrBrown (13. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Du bist der Ansicht, dass Java nicht der beste Weg ist.
> Wie würdest du es angehen? Welche Sprache würdest du nutzen?
> Ich habe schon VBA gehört, aber da sträubt sich in mir echt alles....



Genau das gleich Thema hatten wir glaub ich schon mal 

Am ehesten vermutlich Python. Im Verglich zu Java fällt da der ganze Overhead weg, der grad für Einsteiger ne große eine Hürde darstellt, kompilieren und die Klassen-Syntax zb. (Je nach Kontext können auch andere interessant sein, zb Haskell.)




MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Danke, du verstehst mich .


Ich bin in Teilen in einer ähnlichen Situation, daher kann ich deine Punkte gut verstehen


----------



## Oneixee5 (13. Jan 2019)

> Sind euch da Hardwarekomponenten bekannt, die mit Java programmierbar sind? Falls ja, welche?


Es gibt Mikrocontroller wie STM32, welche auch mit Java programmierbar sind.
https://www.st.com/en/development-tools/stm32-ides.html?querycriteria=productId=LN1200


> Habt ihr damit Erfahrung?


Ja, ich bastel gerne mal mir verschiedenen Mikrocontrollern. Es gibt sehr viele gute Anleitungen und Foren, in denen man Baupläne und Hilfe findet. Der Vorteil sind geringe Kosten und schneller Erfolg. Mit Entwicklerbords muss auch nichts löten und hat ein funktionierendes Grundsystem.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (13. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> viele Professoren nehmen "Vorlesung" sehr wörtlich, sie lesen vor. Immer die gleiche Folie


Daran kann ich nichts Falsches sehen. Es hat ja vielleicht sogar seinen Grund, dass es Vorlesung heisst. Wenn sie ihren Zweck erfüllt, macht es auch nichts, wenn es immer wieder dieselbe Folie ist. Es sind ja immer wieder andere Studenten - bis auf die Wiederholer, die sich daran kaum stören werden.

Für mich geht es in der Vorlesung darum, die Inhalte korrekt, stringent hergeleitet und frei von Interpretationsspielraum zu zeigen. Damit hat sie ihren Job schon erledigt.
Jetzt ist der Student am Zug. Der soll das doch noch gar nicht verstanden haben, sondern nur wissen, was er bis zur nächsten Vorlesung verstanden haben sollte.

Warum sind technische Spezifikationen denn so trocken? Hauptsächlich deshalb, weil auch sie frei von Interpretationsspielraum und korrekt sein müssen. Man kann so etwas didaktisch aubereiten. Dafür ist aber die Ungenauigkeit der Umgangssprache und die (meist stillschweigende) Akzeptanz gewisser Vereinfachungen erforderlich, die zwar für das gewählte Beispiel, aber nicht im Allgemeinen selbstverständlich sind. Die Erkenntnisse daraus sind dann streng genommen nicht mehr vollständig korrekt. Man kann das hier im Forum häufig beobachten, wenn ein Anfänger versucht, das gerade Gelernte noch einmal mit der Frage "Also ist es so, dass ...?" allgemein zusammen zu fassen. Allgemein stimmt das aber fast nie und die zwangsläufig folgenden Korrekturen verwirren ihn vollkommen, obwohl die Erklärung für seinen Kontext eigentlich gut war.

Ich finde, es ist eine große Hilfe und Orientierungsmöglichkeit für die Studenten, wenn die Vorlesung und das zugehörige Skript einfach nur die wörtlich auslegbare Lehre enthalten. Didaktik würde das verwässern. Vielleicht wird eine mentorielle Betreuung angeboten, wo man das anders handhaben kann, aber bitte nicht in der Vorlesung.


MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Einfach die Leute da abholen, wo sie stehen und sie da entwickeln.


Deshalb werden wir uns wohl nicht einig werden: Für mich sind Studenten, die man abholen muss, keine Studenten, sondern Schüler. Genauer gesagt: Schüler ohne Hochschulreife. Ich finde es falsch, sie abzuholen.


MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Entgegen zu dir bin ich gegen jegliche Belohnung anhand von Absolventenzahlen. Denn derzeit ist es ja so, dass in vielen Bundesländern Zuschüsse / Etats anhand der aktuellen Studierenden gewährt werden. Das sorgt für genau deine Befürchtung, denn da sinkt die Lehre zugunsten des Etats damit mehr bleiben. Dadurch wird das Studium mittelfristig entwertet. Hohe Durchfallquoten zu belohnen hingegen ist genau so sinnfrei, denn wozu? Ich kann dir problemlos für 100 % Durchfallquote sorgen mit passenden Aufgaben. Und dann? Es muss doch sinnvoll bleiben und werthaltig sein.


Ich finde es auch ganz falsch, das überhaupt zu tun (deswegen hatte ich meiner Aussage noch ein "wenn überhaupt" voran gestellt). An 100% Durchfallquote glaube ich zwar nicht, denn wir haben ja auch jetzt keine 0% Durchfallquote. Für mich wäre aber auch die "harte" Variante schlecht, nur eben gegenüber der "weichen" Variante das geringere Übel.


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Jan 2019)

Meniskusschaden hat gesagt.:


> Man kann das hier im Forum häufig beobachten, wenn ein Anfänger versucht, das gerade Gelernte noch einmal mit der Frage "Also ist es so, dass ...?" allgemein zusammen zu fassen. Allgemein stimmt das aber fast nie und die zwangsläufig folgenden Korrekturen verwirren ihn vollkommen, obwohl die Erklärung für seinen Kontext eigentlich gut war


Also dann mit Fingerspitzengefühl schreiben?  bzw denselben Sprachgebrauch verwenden?


----------



## Meniskusschaden (13. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> Also dann mit Fingerspitzengefühl schreiben?  bzw denselben Sprachgebrauch verwenden?


Ich glaube, im Forum sollte man als Anfänger so eine zusammenfassende Korrektheitsfrage lieber gar nicht nicht erst stellen. Die Umgangssprache erlaubt das kaum und für den Profi ist es schwierig, die Mängel einfach unkommentiert stehen zu lassen. Das erhoffte beruhigende "Ja, so ist es." bekommt man also sowieso nicht.


----------



## Xyz1 (13. Jan 2019)

@Meniskusschaden stimme zu, aber kennst du die Bernstein-Hypothese?

Bearbeitung, Zitate entfernt.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (14. Jan 2019)

horstiii2 hat gesagt.:


> @Meniskusschaden stimme zu, aber kennst du die Bernstein-Hypothese?


Nein, kannte ich nicht. Ist bestimmt auch ein interessantes Forschungsgebiet. Ich habe mit Umgangssprache aber nicht den restringierten Code aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel gemeint, sondern nur eine Abgrenzung zu formalen, wissenschaftlich orientierten Formulierungen.


----------



## Xyz1 (14. Jan 2019)

Ich habe was anderes damit gemeint und zwar ob man den restringierten (hier: unformalen) oder elaborierten Sprachgebrauch (hier: "richtigen") bei Antworten benutzen sollte, der Wiki Artikel lässts offen....
und damit gute Nacht.  (andere Fragen schon beantwortet)


----------



## MaikHSW (16. Jan 2019)

Hey zusammen.
Erneut vielen Dank für die Antworten.

@mihe7 :
In den folgenden Semestern werden Themen wie Hochregallager oder Eisenbahn mit Mindstorms (ohne Programmiersprache, sondern mit zusammenklicken) umgesetzt.
Alles andere muss ich halt echt mal schauen, ich bin halt recht fachfremd. Kommt aber 

@White_Fox :
Die Frage habe ich mal gestellt. Antworten in willkürlicher Reihenfolge.
- eine App bauen
- ein Spiel programmieren
- sowas wie Facebook
- ...
Studenten unterer Semester neigen scheinbar teils zu Größenwahn und Träumen, sind dann jedoch nicht bereit die entsprechende Kraft da rein zu stecken. Denn "mal eben" baut man keine App oder ähnliches 
Die Grundidee der Automatisierung treibt uns alle an und fasziniert.
Leider viele Studierende nicht, denn ihre Probleme sind nicht automatisierbar und wenn müssten sie ein Problem benennen und definieren können. Geht leider auch nicht 

@mrBrown :
Ich habe eine seichte Erinnerung....
Python war der Erinnerungsstein. Das muss ich mir echt mal anschauen, vielen Dank.
Da muss ich jedoch schauen, was damit an Projekten geht 

@Oneixee5 :
Danke für den Link.
Es sieht spannend aus, nur mein Verständnis davon ist nahe null.
Und ich habe leider gerade nicht die Zeitreserven, mich damit intensiv zu befassen.
Auch wenn es mich in den Fingern seit Jahren juckt.... 

@Meniskusschaden :
Naja, wenn ich die Studierenden nur zum lernen "zwinge" klappt das sicher, ist aber eher Bulimielernen.
Mir geht es um Nachhaltigkeit. Wenn ich nur "vorlese" können die Studierenden genau so gut Bücher lesen.
Nur mal im Selbstversuch: wann hast du am ehesten gelernt? Durch spannende Erklärungen und abholen oder durch trockene Bücher? Wohlgemerkt bei Themen, die eben nicht dein Traum sind.
Das Zusammenfassen mit eigenen Worten finde ich sehr gut, denn da beschäftigen sich die Studierenden erst richtig damit. Und das zeigt, das es vorwärts geht. Zumindest für mich .


Gruß


----------



## Xyz1 (16. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wenn ich die Studierenden nur zum lernen "zwinge" klappt das sicher, ist aber eher Bulimielernen


Es kommt auf das "motivieren" an,



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Mir geht es um Nachhaltigkeit. Wenn ich nur "vorlese" können die Studierenden genau so gut Bücher lesen


ne,



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Das Zusammenfassen mit eigenen Worten finde ich sehr gut, denn da beschäftigen sich die Studierenden erst richtig damit


das nennt sich glaube ich "mitschreiben",



MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Und das zeigt, das es vorwärts geht. Zumindest für mich


congrats, aber jeder lernt anders...


----------



## MaikHSW (16. Jan 2019)

Hey @horstiii2 ,
mitschreiben ist heute noch üblich, mittlerweile werden aber nahezu alle PowerPoints hochgeladen.
Und aus meiner Erfahrung hat sich Hochschule leider geändert, Studierende legen nahezu immer Widerspruch ein wenn sie unzufrieden sind und dann muss nachgewiesen werden, dass der Stoff vermittelt wurde.
Das geht am ehesten wenn die PowerPoint nachgewiesen ist . 


Gruß


----------



## mihe7 (16. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> In den folgenden Semestern werden Themen wie Hochregallager oder Eisenbahn mit Mindstorms (ohne Programmiersprache, sondern mit zusammenklicken) umgesetzt


Wäre das dann nicht die perfekte Vorbereitung? Jetzt "low-level"-Ansteuerung per Java, die später dann durch Klicki ersetzt wird, weil man sich dann auf andere Probleme (Optimierung) konzentriert. Nur für einen Wettbewerb fällt mir da nichts großartiges ein


----------



## Meniskusschaden (17. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> Nur mal im Selbstversuch: wann hast du am ehesten gelernt? Durch spannende Erklärungen und abholen oder durch trockene Bücher? Wohlgemerkt bei Themen, die eben nicht dein Traum sind.


Echtes Verständnis eigentlich nur beim eigenständigen Durcharbeiten von schwierigem Stoff. Man muss auf Probleme stoßen, um Zusammenhänge wirklich zu begreifen. Spannende Erklärungen haben zwar gerne zunächst ein gutes Gefühl vermittelt, sich im Nachhinein aber meist als Trugschluss erwiesen, weil es eben doch nur das Gefühl war, etwas zu lernen.
Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob man wirklich Physik studiert oder nur alle Folgen von Harald Leschs alpha centauri ansieht. Klar, dazu kann man viele Leute motivieren und es macht auch Spaß. Aber was bringt's?
Kommt also darauf an, was du mit "am ehesten" meinst. Es kann gut sein, dass ich häufiger den bequemen als den unbequemen Weg gewählt habe. Aber auf dem unbequemen Weg habe ich erheblich mehr gelernt - besser gesagt verstanden.
Wir investieren doch nicht so viel Geld in unsere Studenten, um sie später die einfachen Probleme lösen zu lassen, sondern die schwierigen.


----------



## Xyz1 (17. Jan 2019)

MaikHSW hat gesagt.:


> mitschreiben ist heute noch üblich, mittlerweile werden aber nahezu alle PowerPoints hochgeladen.
> Und aus meiner Erfahrung hat sich Hochschule leider geändert, Studierende legen nahezu immer Widerspruch ein wenn sie unzufrieden sind und dann muss nachgewiesen werden, dass der Stoff vermittelt wurde.
> Das geht am ehesten wenn die PowerPoint nachgewiesen ist


Ich stimme Dir da nicht ganz zu, wenn Du Dich (neu)orientieren möchtest, werfe mal einen Blick hierein, eine wie ich finde weltbeste Vorlesung auch wenn schon 10 Jahre her:


----------

